# Dials And Crystals



## globerider (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,

I've been a forum watcher rather than a poster up until now, but the time has come to get some advice....

Can anyone confirm the dial width of the ID3077, and also where I might find domed crystals for both the 3077 and M-series divers?

Thanks!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the forum.

Dial width on the 3077 is 30mm.

I can supply domed crystals, please email me if you wish : [email protected]


----------



## globerider (Jan 25, 2007)

Great!

I think I would like to mod the hands on my 3077 and M6 also, so its good to know the crystals are available for when thats done. By the way, do I have to go to MKII for new hands or is there a supplier nearer to home. I'm on the lookout for a plongeur handset (white/orange) for the M6 and something like the yao MkI hands (black) for the 3077.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Roy sells these hands for the 2824 movement

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/ETA_2824.html

Don't go plonguer, that's so yesterday (as my kids would say)


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Here's my modified 3077










Mike


----------



## globerider (Jan 25, 2007)

MIKE said:


> Here's my modified 3077
> 
> Mike,
> 
> ...


----------



## globerider (Jan 25, 2007)

MIKE said:


> Here's my modified 3077
> 
> Sorry Mike - I forgot to ask, did you do the mods yourself?
> 
> Mike


----------

